# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Hỏi về lột đồ bằng photoshop

## nguyenthoa

em xem trên mạng thấy có những video lột đồ bằng photoshop. em không biết đó có phải là thủ thuật photoshop hay là thủ thuật video nữa. các bác giải thích hộ em với

----------


## thanhtungbooking

> em xem trên mạng thấy có những video lột đồ bằng photoshop. em không biết đó có phải là thủ thuật photoshop hay là thủ thuật video nữa. các bác giải thích hộ em với


 chào bạn ! video là video còn photoshop là photoshop chứ bạn nói thì khó hiểu, theo tôi nghĩ thì video giáo trình dạy (hay biểu diễn) photoshop thì được. chuyện lột đồ thì cũng đơn giản chứ đâu có gì khó, đó chỉ là cắt ghép một thân thể không mặc đồ với một khuôn mặt của người khác đó mà. thân chào bạn !

----------


## trangda

trò lột đồ không có thật đâu. chỉ là chút thủ thuật với 2 layer photoshop,
1 layer là người mẫu
1 layer là quần áo
và đơn giản video đấy chỉ là xóa dần cái layer quần áo đi thôi.

----------

